# upstate NY - 2 Meyers E47 units For Sale



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

i bought a newer truck this season and it has a Fisher traditional system so I no longer need these Meyers units.1 is the spare that was ready to be put on in the middle of a storm type deal,and the 2nd one was for parts but only missing motor,and angle block.Both were remanufactured units and in great condition.


----------

